# Missing signing day



## messyleo (5 Jan 2010)

Hi guys
It is my first signing day on JB tomorrow but I am not sure I will be able to make it with the weather. The paths have just iced over again and it is a few km to walk to the welfare office. is it ok to go down in a couple of days when the weather is better and explain the situation?


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jan 2010)

Not really. You'll have to sign or they'll stop paymnet immediately. You could try ringing them but rememebr, thye have to get to the office too every day to work!


----------



## onq (5 Jan 2010)

Signing on can be depressing - I did if for a time back in the eighties when jobs here were few and far between.

DO motivate yourself to get down there and sign on - remember you're supposed to be available for work.

ONQ.


----------



## messyleo (6 Jan 2010)

onq - I absolutely would be down there without question only for the weather - i don't want to people to misinterpret my dilemma as a case of 'not being bothered'! I can't even leave the house at the moment to get a loaf of bread in the corner shop let alone trek down to the welfare office! I am sure there will not be any buses running tomorrow in the area as the roads are covered - hence the problem. If they are running it will be fine, but right now it looks very unlikely.


----------



## mystry4all (6 Jan 2010)

they will stop ur payments


----------



## Bronte (6 Jan 2010)

If public transport is not running and a person does not have a car and is on social welfare and cannot afford a taxi it is very unreasonable of social welfare to expect people to sign on unless they are around the corner from the social welfare office.


----------



## Setanta12 (6 Jan 2010)

In this case Bronte, the OP is arguing that she's not available for work due to the weather.

In which case she shouldn't be allowed UB, but perhaps UA.

(I'm speaking as someone on UB too)


----------



## Darthvadar (6 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> If public transport is not running and a person does not have a car and is on social welfare and cannot afford a taxi it is very unreasonable of social welfare to expect people to sign on unless they are around the corner from the social welfare office.


 
It's probably is a nightmare for the OP... It's very difficult to get out as a pedestrian or driver for that matter... Unless you live on a main road, chances are, your road or paths haven't see grit... You take your life in your hands everytime yougo out the door... And don't get me going about buses...  I've been indoors for two weeks now (Disabled, footpaths are too dangerous)...

Playing Devil's Advocate though (please don't eat me Folks, I'm just suggesting what the department's view _*might*_ be!)... 

If, due to the weather, the OP can't get out to the SW Office to sign on, in the event of him/her being offered a job, they wouldn't be able to get out to work... So, due to the weather, if the OP can't sign on as available for work, the dept. _*could *_take the view that also due to the weather, that person is not available for work...

I hope I'm wrong, and that a little bit of leeway is offered to those who are suffering *real *hardship...

I wish the OP, and all jobseekers all the very best of luck in their search for a new job!...

Darth...


----------



## Bronte (6 Jan 2010)

I was on a road over xmas where we had to reverse down a small 'hill' to get up speed to go back up the hill, then later we came upon 3 cars in a row each one well behind the other, we stopped about 100 metres away and I got out and skated to the last car to see further up two cars on either side of the road in the ditch, no one could be expected to go to work nor to go to the social welfare office under such extreme road conditions.

If in certain parts of the country schools are closed doesn't that mean it's too dangerous to travel, I'm hearing a decision will be made on the schools reopening later today.  I'm sure there are parts of Ireland where social welfare officers and other workers have not made it to work due to the road conditions, they will still get paid won't they?


----------



## Darthvadar (6 Jan 2010)

I'm with you, Bronte...

I hope the dept. takes a compassionate stand on this... 

Darth...


----------



## MANTO (6 Jan 2010)

My take on this is that it should be a decision made by the local office. The officers working there would be aware of the conditions within their locality and therefore be reasonable enough to know that people cannot make it on a certain day. 

Some officers may be able to make it by car if the area is bad but at the same time they cannot expect people to walk in such dangerous conditions, but alas this is our Government so i wouldn't expect too much sympathy from them!


----------



## roker (6 Jan 2010)

Can you not take some photos with a date stamp on (all modern cameras do this) and show them when you are able to get there.


----------



## messyleo (6 Jan 2010)

That's a good idea actually Roker - and thanks for the advice / feedback everyone  As it happens there was some thawing in the night so made it down first thing (and didn't slip even if I came embarrasingly close a few times!). So relieved, especially as it's been snowing full tilt since I got home.


----------

